# Tall mans Deadlifts



## davegmb (May 6, 2010)

Hello, its my first post and ive got a question which has been bugging me for ages.
Im 6'2" and i really struggle to do the deadlift 'properly' because of my height. By this i mean, i generally just do Romanian deadlifts now (which im good at) as i find it spreads the workout over my legs and back more evenly. When i attempt normal deadlifts because of my height and long legs, the position i have to get my body in to lift the weight whilst trying to stop the back curving means it feels like all the focus is on my lower back and cant feel it in the legs.
Is it okay just to stick with RDL then or am i missing out big time by not doing normal deadlifts? if so any tips for what i might be doing wrong?
Look forward to any replies, thank you

David


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*davegmb* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## country1911 (May 6, 2010)

I am 6' and had a similar problem, I found that I had to work on my flexibility.  Also DLing without shoes helps me get an inch lower and feel it more in my legs.

There really is no substitute for a good old fashioned deadlift

And welcome btw


----------



## toothache (May 6, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## FMJ (May 6, 2010)

Do rack pulls instead of deadlifts. Same thing really just starting with the weight off the ground. You can set the rack just high enough so that you don't have an issue getting it off the rack and then deadlift it.


----------



## fredlabrute (May 6, 2010)

Stiff-leg deadlifts is an hamstring movement if that's the muscle you want to target!Traditional deadlifts are suppose to be a lowerback movement.I'm same height as you, a secret to avoid putting to much stress on your frame,try keeping the weight as close tou your body as you can.Always look straight in front of you!


----------



## davegmb (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, great advice

Ive been doing my RDL on a back day so far, so probably switch them to my leg day and try those raised rack deadlifts on my back day that were mentioned until i get my flexibility up to scratch. (although probably get a bit of grief of my mates in the gym for doing them, but needs must hey).

thanks again


----------



## FMJ (May 6, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Thanks for the replies, great advice
> 
> Ive been doing my RDL on a back day so far, so probably switch them to my leg day and try those raised rack deadlifts on my back day that were mentioned until i get my flexibility up to scratch. *(although probably get a bit of grief of my mates in the gym for doing them*, but needs must hey).
> 
> thanks again


 
Rack pulls are by no means a cheat exercise. They will still kick your ass. They just help save the back a little and avoiding injury isn't anything to be ashamed of. Healthy guys get to train, Guys injured from ego's don't.


----------



## davegmb (May 6, 2010)

Yeah i just youtubed them and do look hardcore, i like it, cant wait to get stuck in now. Thanks for your help mate.

Cheers


----------



## Marat (May 6, 2010)

I agree with FMJ in terms of the rack pulls. Especially if you are relatively new or deconditioned, you'll need to give yourself some time to improve your lower back strength and hip flexibility. Stick with the rack pulls for a bit until you can start pulling from the ground.

Being 6'2" might make it difficult to pull Elite level numbers but I shouldn't stop you from deadlifting.


----------



## davegmb (May 6, 2010)

Yeah going to give them rack pulls a try, i know i should be able to deadlift and i can to a certain degree. But just dont feel like ive got the technique nailed down or im lacking flexibility thats what ive gathered from the replies. 

I take it you dont think just doing Romanian dead lifts was enough then, because that definately hits the lower back too.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 6, 2010)

YouTube Video









 






YouTube Video











I hear this same bullshit for squats all the time.  Look at Dave Pasanella above.  At  6'7 he set the all time WR for squats (1025 not red lighted) back when powerlifters weren't wearing cheat suits and bouncy shirts and their numbers actually meant something.  The height excuse doesn't hold any water.  6'2 is just not tall enough to impede any of your lefts. So, you need to quit looking for an excuse and ask for advice on how to tweak your routine  and up your numbers.


----------



## davegmb (May 6, 2010)

hahaha i knew this would get somebody upset saying 6'2" is making it hard to deadlift. Okay mate, point taken ill start 'tweaking' as soon as possible, ive been told.

Thanks for the videos


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 6, 2010)

BTW, Dave wrapped his vehicle around a utility pole and was kilt soon after setting those records.


----------



## FMJ (May 7, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> BTW, Dave wrapped his vehicle around a utility pole and was kilt soon after setting those records.


 
So it's true.. deadlifts do actually make you dead?!?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 7, 2010)

Apparently.  Don't do them if you value your life knig!


----------



## davegmb (May 8, 2010)

Well i did some deadlifts today and im still okay, but i did walk home just in case!!!!!!!!!


----------

